# Was geht in Bensersiel???



## C.K. (22. September 2003)

Ich fahre demnächst ein paar Tage nach Bensersiel! Was geht wenn überhaupt, da Angeltechnisch ab??


----------



## C.K. (23. September 2003)

Das scheint ja ein richtiger Hot Spot zu sein!:q


----------



## Truttafriend (23. September 2003)

ich weiss nur von einem Kutter

MS Edelweiß
Jann Linneberg
Oll Deep 2
26427 Bensersiel
Tel.: 04971/7563
Fax: 04971/912870


Ansonsten würd ich mal auf Aal (Blankaal) versuchen.


----------

